# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Installing Windows fonts

## Thumper322

Maybe I should've kept this as part of my other thread, but this isn't of as much importance.

I'm wondering, how exactly do I install fonts from Windows? (Specifically, Garamond and Tahoma.) I have a copy of XP (well, the CD anyhow, I'm running Ubuntu now  :Very Happy: ), and I was wondering:
Do I have to install Windows somewhere and grab the fonts from the FONTS folder, or is there some way to extract them from the install CD?Once I have the fonts, how do I install them?

Thanks for any help...

----------


## djf_jeff

Just do

sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts


And the Windows fonts will be installed!

----------


## Thumper322

> Just do
> 
> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
> 
> 
> And the Windows fonts will be installed!


Thanks, but I already did that.

I need Garamond and Tahoma specifically, neither of which are in the msttcorefonts package.

----------


## Madpilot

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto has most of the information you need.

Short version: drop everything in ~/.fonts.

To get the two fonts you need out of XP, I suspect you will have to install it; someone might know a method of extracting stuff from the compressed XP install CD, though. Or you could just grab the font files from a friend's XP install - you do have a license, after all.

----------


## Thumper322

> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto has most of the information you need.
> 
> Short version: drop everything in ~/.fonts.
> 
> To get the two fonts you need out of XP, I suspect you will have to install it; someone might know a method of extracting stuff from the compressed XP install CD, though. Or you could just grab the font files from a friend's XP install - you do have a license, after all.


Thanks!

Is there a wiki page about installing PostScript fonts, by chance? (See link in my original post.)

----------

